# GoPro Video And Recording



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

We are starting to see these being used in many places now. Has anyone jumped on the bandwagon yet or plan to in the near future?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

You gave to use an external mic. The ones onboard aren't great..especially in the case. I bought a $49 deal from crappy tire that works ok.. 
[video=youtube;3TcobGU6Cd4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TcobGU6Cd4[/video]


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

My son got the $49 deal from Canadian Tire too. I have been pleasantly surprised by the image quality. Can't wait 'til the trails dry up so we can do some mountain biking with it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> You gave to use an external mic. The ones onboard aren't great..especially in the case. I bought a $49 deal from crappy tire that works ok..
> [video=youtube;3TcobGU6Cd4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TcobGU6Cd4[/video]





bw66 said:


> My son got the $49 deal from Canadian Tire too. I have been pleasantly surprised by the image quality. Can't wait 'til the trails dry up so we can do some mountain biking with it.


Which models did you get?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I think it's a Vivitar - regularly $99.99.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I bought a Hero 3+ Black edition from Costco near the end of January. I went on a cruise with the wife. Her idea of a vacation is a whirlwind tour. I strapped it on the back of my ball cap (turned to the front), and let it roll. I also clicked it to the available strap head gear and took it snorkeling. 

The video is the most awesome quality out of anything that I have used in the last 30 years of home video equipment. The sound quality is pretty good as well.

https://youtu.be/_K9Ub3G-Ubc

The video is about 2 minutes long and my very first you tube video . The camera was set to basic settings, and the video is representative of what it actually sounded like.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I've used it for recording video. Not bad, but yeah, the internal mic is garbage. The one I used was an older model, but I'm planning on getting a Hero Edition (the $169.99) one for myself soon. 

This was shot with iPhones and a GoPro. The GoPro is the first angle you see, everything else is iPhone. Sound is direct from the board.

[video=youtube;hBmopu5l1-g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBmopu5l1-g[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Tone Chaser said:


> I bought a Hero 3+ Black edition from Costco near the end of January. I went on a cruise with the wife. Her idea of a vacation is a whirlwind tour. I strapped it on the back of my ball cap (turned to the front), and let it roll. I also clicked it to the available strap head gear and took it snorkeling.
> 
> The video is the most awesome quality out of anything that I have used in the last 30 years of home video equipment. The sound quality is pretty good as well.
> 
> ...


Not bad for your first YouTube video.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/vivitar-high-definition-action-camera-0694547p.html#.VShESPnF8uw


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

i have one. they work well, but i rarely use it.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

shoretyus said:


> http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/vivitar-high-definition-action-camera-0694547p.html#.VShESPnF8uw


That's the one. 

The price has gone up!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Back up.. it was on sale for a long time 



bw66 said:


> That's the one.
> 
> The price has gone up!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/vivitar-high-definition-action-camera-0694547p.html#.VShESPnF8uw


That is a great little camera. The one I am thinking about would have to have good quality audio recording as well as video.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Tone Chaser said:


> I bought a Hero 3+ Black edition from Costco near the end of January. I went on a cruise with the wife. Her idea of a vacation is a whirlwind tour. I strapped it on the back of my ball cap (turned to the front), and let it roll. I also clicked it to the available strap head gear and took it snorkeling.
> 
> The video is the most awesome quality out of anything that I have used in the last 30 years of home video equipment. The sound quality is pretty good as well.
> 
> ...


One recommendation would be to click off the fisheye when importing your video into the GoPro editing software. If you don't have it download it for free from the GoPro website. it's pretty user friendly software and is more than the average joe will ever need to process the vids. The fisheye comes in handy for some situations but with the GoPro its standard on all vids, but easily removed during editing


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> One recommendation would be to click off the fisheye when importing your video into the GoPro editing software. If you don't have it download it for free from the GoPro website. it's pretty user friendly software and is more than the average joe will ever need to process the vids. The fisheye comes in handy for some situations but with the GoPro its standard on all vids, but easily removed during editing


That's good to know. I've seen some of the videos using the fisheye view and it wasn't appropriate for what was being filmed. It basically ruined the video as it made it unappetizing to watch.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

The Tascam DR70d is a great add-on for high quality audio to a DSLR or GoPro style video set. Sync it up using your video editor and you have the best of both worlds. A lot of very serious sound recordists for film/video are carrying these as backups. I have one on the way, and will be using it for location shots and nature recordings. They are a good (better) alternative to the "shaver" recorders (Zoom H4 and like).

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1086798-REG/tascam_dr_70d_4_channel_audio_recording.html


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

ronmac said:


> The Tascam DR70d is a great add-on for high quality audio to a DSLR or GoPro style video set. Sync it up using your video editor and you have the best of both worlds. A lot of very serious sound recordists for film/video are carrying these as backups. I have one on the way, and will be using it for location shots and nature recordings. They are a good (better) alternative to the "shaver" recorders (Zoom H4 and like).
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1086798-REG/tascam_dr_70d_4_channel_audio_recording.html


Thanks Ron. I saw a video where someone married an audio recorder to his video camera. It turned out quite good and he said it was his first try. I am a rank amateur when it comes to these things so there would have to be at least a bit of trial and error and a learning curve. I have an H4n now with two XLR inputs so I would likely start with it as I'm not a pro and don't really ever aspire to be.


----------

